# Christmas Secret Surprise



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone got a special Christmas surprise this year.......can you guess who got this cutie pie?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, they live where it snows! Need some hints!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG - WHO????? What a cutie pie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It snows everywhere in my world!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and obviously, they don't post very often cause who could wait posting that cutie!!!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, that is such a cutie. I want to hug him. Did Lacy get it?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fluffy little Cutie Patootie huh? Santa missed my house.......  and took this adorable pup to theirs.....


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I wish it was me, what a beautiful baby. Is it you Julie??? I know it has been snowing alot in your area. If not, can I claim him/her


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda--I thought it could be your new pup.......no?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do so wish it was me or Lacy.....no.....no such luck.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If nobody owns up to it, I'll take him. Awwww!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you have the name???? It's so cute and fluffy. I hate secrets.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK....spill it sister! Otherwise we could be here all night going through all the names of the people that live around snow!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie what a cutie, I'll take him/her.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oops forgot to ask for a hint, PLEASE


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Is it a new member or have they been around for awhile??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly:ear:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WHO? I don't like these games!!! who in their right made could keep this a secret. I would be blabbing to the world...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

This could be an all nighter seeing how we have a whole forum full of people with MHS! MUST HAVE HINTS!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG! He/she is beautiful!! WHO got it?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't like these secrets, especially when they're that cute. I have to go to bed now - work tomorrow. I won't be able to sleep dreaming about new pups all night.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

op2:op2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You know if that was taken on christmas, the pup has already changed a lot, I already demand new photos!

Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm with Amanda!!! MORE PICTURES MORE PICTURES MORE PICTURES!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He/she is adorable. More hints and photo's please!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not more secrets! Y'all are contributing to nervous breakdowns! That pup is adorable!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

If Santa skipped Julie's house to drop off Fluffy little Cutie Patootie off another house, then could it be it's somewhere near Julie? Who lives closeby?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cutie could be anywhere because someone could have emailed that photo:frusty::ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll tell it is a girl........she is so cute.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok...I am just now reading this thread...

Is that a man holding that cute little fur face..or some woman with hairy arms??ound:

Could it be a male forum member who got the puppet?? Or is he just part of the display??
:spy::spy:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it could be a male owner...or he got a great gift for a special lady?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is his special lady on the forum?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it Amanda?? Did her sweetie get it for her? You know like acting all like he wasn't gonna and he didn't want another dog and then Voila!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is he on the forum?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Snow in the background- my girls can't even handle this rain! But this story makes me think I need to get a different DH!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to guess Debbie because of the snow and the fact it is a little girl!

(Leslie if it is you and I don't know about it, you are in trouble!)

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Snow in the background- my girls can't even handle this rain! But this story makes me think I need to get a different DH!
> 
> Amanda


Ahahahaha!! You are so funny! ound: OK, well I was rootin' for ya anyways!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Snow in the background- my girls can't even handle this rain! But this story makes me think I need to get a different DH!
> 
> Amanda


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda I know-----I wanted a clone of Paige's husband or Kara's husband to go.......but no.....:nono: Didn't happen!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll see about another photo......


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Julie said:


> I think it could be a male owner...or he got a great gift for a special lady?


Julie..Is that a hint???

"I" think it's RYAN, as he has been dropping hints about another one..

RYAN!!! You need to post your forearms for us!!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda,
It can't be Debbie----she posted on here.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is another photo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wish it were me  What a doll!

That last pic cracked me up. "don't eat the yellow snow"


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok...My second guess is Helen...Oreo got himself a little buddy!

Am I right, Julie?? You have to tell if someone guesses!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so adorable! Whom does this cutie pie own?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a sweet little puppy. Someone got the best Christmas gift ever. Did Ryan get Beamer a little sister instead of a Christmas sweater?
I thought we agreed no secrets in 2008!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is a lot of snow-look at the way it is packed down. I think it has to be a :canada:Canadian :canada: forum member!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My lips are sealed. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> "I" think it's RYAN, as he has been dropping hints about another one..
> 
> RYAN!!! You need to post your forearms for us!!!! ound:ound:ound:


OMG, Diane! That's hysterical!!! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> That is a lot of snow-look at the way it is packed down. I think it has to be a :canada:Canadian :canada: forum member!


Why? Cuz no state in the U.S. has packed snow right about now?? LOL ound: Hmmmmm...... do we have a member in Alaska??? eace:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys are just rotten! :rant::fish::rant:

I'll bet Kimberly also knows who it is...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

C'mon does this sweet little girl have a name? 
My guess is Helen got a new puppy after the success of dog-sitting Beamer.
I doubt it's Derek. He has a new human baby on the way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There are alot of us in the northern states with snow.Mine is packed down just like that!We have ice too! Remember Meg's pictures? She had tons of snow!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Exactly, Julie! Hmmmmmm....... so now, who in the northern states might be getting this cutie pie??

Oh yeah. I forgot. :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I left for a hour to go watch Desperate Housewives and I can't believe you are still doing this to us Julie. I didn't know you were one of those secret keepers.ound:I think it's really Julie's and she got a girlfriend for Quincy. 


Fess up little lady.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it you, Marj??


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, Julie..

So far we only got

1. snow 
2. person with hairy arms
3. Hav in packed down YELLOW spotted snow

We need some more clues here if you tend to painfully drag this out!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha.. ok, its NOT me!? wish it was though.. 

It's actually 7 degrees here today and raining.. much of the snow has vanished!

You know, there are MANY states in the US that get worse weather than Toronto! lol
INFACT Toronto gets the majority of its cold and snowy winter weatherfrom the USA! 

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So, do we have to go to weather.com to check amount of snowfall lately?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Marj??? Is it you?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:yield: I like Canada! My husband applied for a job there last year and they didn't take us! Julie- you have to give up the secret cause I am going to get beat up here!!! :deadhorse:

And I am still guessing :canada:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

At least give the clueless a CLUE!:brick:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What you really know for sure is it isn't me,and whoever bred this pup has snow,or the person who got the pup has snow!ound:

Someone with hairy arms held the puppy for a picture! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are so funny!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also they are a good photographer, the pup is in focus with the background slightly blurred in the first photo! (Still pointing to Debbie!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My guess is Deb in nice and snowy Nova Scotia! That snow looks an awful alot like the snow Samson is running around in!

Although, I hope thats Deb's husband with the hairy arms.. lol

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Julie, I thought you were nicer than this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Julie said:


> What you really know for sure is it isn't me,and whoever bred this pup has snow,or the person who got the pup has snow!ound:
> 
> Someone with hairy arms held the puppy for a picture! ound:


Ok..so if we find out who has the SNOW that the little Hav made yellow, THEN we have the answer, right!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- I say if Deb's husband won't buy her a puppy but one of her bf's will, good for her!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oops! I did not notice that Deb already posted. Perhaps it is not her then... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

What a gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I need to go to bed,but this pup is well traveled....eace:

:decision: Since someone commented on the pictures---
Do you think the pictures were taken by the new owner or the breeder?:decision: 

Remember--Kimberly takes good pictures of her pups.....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am going to guess Marj....because she hasn't said "no, it isn't me" yet!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, Marg said her lips were sealed..which means she knows...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

Before you go to sleep, is it from outside the United States?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> What you really know for sure is it isn't me,and whoever bred this pup has snow,or the person who got the pup has snow!ound:
> 
> Someone with hairy arms held the puppy for a picture! ound:


GREAT clues, Julie! That helps a LOT! :biggrin1:

o.k........... going to bed...... Tomorrow is a big day !  :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Julies light is off..she's left us to our misery!!! :hurt:

Hey..Maybe it's LESLIE!!! We haven't seen her in this post yet....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

ok, Marj STILL hasn't said it isn't her!!!! :ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

I hope you have insomnia . . . just like I will.ound:

Is there a European connection here????


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Nighty-nite...I'm tired..not enough caffeine to keep my engine on..

:yawn::bored::wave::brushteeth:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just had the same thought. I'll be dreaming of puppies.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

My lips are sealed. :biggrin1:
__________________








Congratulations Marj!!! I am so happy for you on your new little girl!! What a sweet hubby you have to spoil you so on Christmas! We all want to see more pictures of your new baby! What does Sammy and Ricky think of their new little sister? You sly one ~ hiding her all this time ~ what is her name? She is so precious!!!

Same snow drift! ~ Big Clue!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wanted to leave you for the night with a little sweetie waving "Good Night" to the forum members.....

Isn't she a sweetie?:kiss:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Julie are you sure she isn't yours or Lacy's? You both deserve her for all you've been through with Lacy's surgery! I hope she's yours and you are just kidding us! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm guessing it's Marj's!!

Julie! You are causing many of us real PAIN! :help:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a lot of snow in my back yard could she be coming home to live with me?? My boys would LOVE a sister.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm..

Ok, thanks for the bday present! I'll take her!  Since nobody is claiming her, it is obvious..she needs a more loving home. Ahem!

Kara


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Ohhhhh, how cute !!!! What a perfect Christmas-surprise !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was going to guess Leeann, she is a gorgeous puppy!!! I bet it is Debbie, or Helen!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

IMPORTANT QUESTION
It is January 7th - if this was an Xmas gift, WHY has this person not posted?????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I have gotten a new puppy the last two years for christmas but they did not come home till spring. I'm really hoping DH did not ruin this tradition and got me this little girl..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, that sure would be a wonderful surprise!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The answer to your question is because she just wasn't ready to go to her new home yet(not old enough by Christmas)

I wish I could tell you more......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Laurie I have gotten a new puppy the last two years for christmas but they did not come home till spring. I'm really hoping DH did not ruin this tradition and got me this little girl..


Wouldn't that be cool Leeann? You would have one of every color before too long...:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Any guesses at names for this little beauty queen?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am going to guess her name is Dakota, yup sounds good when I say:

Riley, Monte & Dakota are sending lots of Havie kisses to everyone :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought the secret would be out by now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How about this---

She will belong to a forum member that if you count kids and pets...this little Beauty will make 7  yep--7.......:becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

For names, I will guess Delilah, I think!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it Tritia?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys have great names.....no doubt about that. Dakota and Delilah are great. I almost named my youngest Delaney but he was a boy!ound: For real.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh! Since it is a girl and I recognize the coloring, I think I know. I could be wrong, but if I'm right, I'm very excited. If I'm right, the breeder emailed me yesterday and I'm going to see her next month. Fun, fun, fun! If I'm right, this cute little girl has a big brother that is gorgeous (genetic brother) and was at the Hav National in Denver, and she is going to live with a big brother/boyfriend that is also gorgeous! Am I close?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Here is another photo:


You know, this is exactly what the first dog I almost got looked like. Sigh!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ohhhhhhh! Since it is a girl and I recognize the coloring, I think I know. I could be wrong, but if I'm right, I'm very excited. If I'm right, the breeder emailed me yesterday and I'm going to see her next month. Fun, fun, fun! If I'm right, this cute little girl has a big brother that is gorgeous (genetic brother) and was at the Hav National in Denver, and she is going to live with a big brother/boyfriend that is also gorgeous! Am I close?


Will she be living with Sam???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> How about this---
> 
> She will belong to a forum member that if you count kids and pets...this little Beauty will make 7  yep--7.......:becky:


Well that puts me out of the loop and DH is sleeping on the couch for the rest of the month&#8230;


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If no one has stepped up to the plate to claim this baby yet, then she needs a new home where she'll be appreciated and everyone will shout from the rooftops about her. Send her to me!! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> If no one has stepped up to the plate to claim this baby yet, then she needs a new home where she'll be appreciated and everyone will shout from the rooftops about her. Send her to me!! :biggrin1:


Too dangerous where you live with all that crazy weather :brushteeth: send her to me. It's perfect in New York. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think Debbie was at Nationals.If she was,she snuck by me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If we are sticking with D's, clearly Dora is the hint  And I am willing to add more pets to make 7!!! I think she looks miserable in the yellow snow and clearly would do better in a warmer climate!

Oh and I like the name Delaney 

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the proud owner will announce today......but until then, I have another picture!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Seriously, there is nothing cuter than a sable puppy! I notice the red on her ears more in this photo too!!! Can't wait until she is delivered today!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> I don't think Debbie was at Nationals.If she was,she snuck by me!


Julie, did you just kiss & tell?? Is it Debbie that is getting this cutie??


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohh, too cute! Congratulations to the proud owner, whoever it is!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

That puppy is so cute.. thats the original color we wanted aswell! Dont tell Beamer though!! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie said:


> I don't think Debbie was at Nationals.If she was,she snuck by me!


If this is in reply to my guess, I was saying that the big brother (genetic) was at the National... and I'll add that he had a very nice win.

I was pretty sure I knew who it was, but "by adding this girl makes 7" has me second guessing myself now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, how many kids does Debbie have? How may pets besides Sam?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I am having a brain fart and I can't think of who this little cutie's new mom is going to be...

I would name her Sheba...as in the QUEEN of..:tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to say, this is the sneakiest secret yet. It came at us without warning and has lasted interminably. That having been said, just wait till it's my turn, I'll torture you all as well.ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now Geri---I'll take Milo you know,when you are busy with that new puppy!:hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie!

Come on! Out with the secret already!! Ok, give us a clue then. How many Hav's does this person have?

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Julie, did you just kiss & tell?? Is it Debbie that is getting this cutie??


I DON'T KISS AND TELL:kiss::ear:

This was in response to Kimberly....sorry,I should of addressed her in my post.
That being said,I should tell you......Debbie said if she was going to Nationals she would scoop down and pick Quincy and I up! If she snuck by and didn't pick Quincy and I up-----I'd have to cry!:hurt:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie I don’t remember Kimberly saying it was Debbie, although I am at work and not suppose to be playing on the forum so I may have missed it.. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I cant believe you are making us wait this long!!! More pictures while we wait please!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay----Leeann,I see what you mean. Kimberly said at Nationals and Geri I think guessed Debbie.....I put them together when I replied...:sorry: I just threw you and me off track!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! We're all going to end up confused! :laugh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes indeed! Kimberly--you could be right....I'm not sure if the relatives showed or not,but I do know champion is in the pedigree.I'm not sure how to answer...but you are such a good slueth....:spy:...it is possible you are right and I don't know!:brick:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. as I am trying to book my bosses hotel & plane reservations to Las Vegas next month my brain is spinning… I also realized Paige has been VERY quite today, she also has 4 fur kids and 2 human kids right? That would make this sweet little girl her 7th child. Am I getting close Julie??


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

you all are crazy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOHHH Paige, that would be too cool, you'd have 4 Havs and a Lab then! :whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, I am so excited that you all are giving me the beautiful puppy. Where do I go to pick her up.:biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't a guess as to who the lucky new owner is BUT:



I LOVE THAT PUPPY AND I WANT ONE.



THAT IS THE CUTEST PUPPY!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't seen Kara on here, either. Could be she is taking a day off because it's her birthday, but I doubt it. Kara, we need your 2 cents here.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the end of this story, cannot bear the suspense. The puppy is adorable!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well lets see if Kara fits---if we need 7

Technically Kara has 3 kids of her own...and Gucci.....that would not fit....but we could use her another way 

She has 7 kids right? And Gucci.....so that would be 8 and this would make 9.That would be a house full! 

:nono: Not Kara -- sorry. I know she'd love another girl though I bet for her birthday!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Let's try Paige......

Paige has 3 boys and Axl......and 2 pretty daughters......that would make 6 and this would be 7 ! Paige---you fit! Do you have cold and snow? Hairy arms? ound:

And you told me you wanted a chocolate!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think Kara has snow now? In Virginia? I don't think it's Kara. I think she'd get another cream.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So your saying its Paige??????????????????


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> Let's try Paige......
> 
> Paige has 3 boys and Axl......and 2 pretty daughters......that would make 6 and this would be 7 ! Paige---you fit! Do you have cold and snow? Hairy arms? ound:
> 
> And you told me you wanted a chocolate!


Well, who wouldn't want a red.:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just saying she fits....:tape:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh Boy! Someone has been having too much fun guarding this secret. While we are waiting for the big annoucement :drum:, won't you post some more hoto:s of the adorable furball?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Paige, lets see your arms! 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok - I have read this whole thread thinking at the end I would find out who was getting that gorgeous puppy!!!!!

AND I STILL DON'T KNOW.....

WHO IS IT?????


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

If no one claims her --she can come to my house!:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think an important clue is "it's a well traveled puppy." Put on your thinking caps gang. BTW, nobody ever answered me about whether it was going to live with Sam. ???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Paige, lets see your arms!
> 
> Ryan


ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to laugh at Ryan's post too! Paige's arms aren't hairy! ound: You silly! But I bet her husband's are.........


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Can we get a hint as to where the puppy came from?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, as I mentioned a few times already in other 'guessing threads': rule # 1211=give us a time at which the secret will be revealed!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm..

I try to avoid these "Secret" threads for the most part, I just pop in to occasionally to see if the secret is revealed. lol

Gosh, adding one to my family would make us 11! Well, if you are just counting the kids and Gucci...that's 8, So, unless I give up a child..I don't fit.

I was certainly hoping this pup had my name on it, though.. 

Kara


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Julie said:


> I had to laugh at Ryan's post too! Paige's arms aren't hairy! ound: You silly! But I bet her husband's are.........


...I would HOPE that her husbands are!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, this is not funny, I start hating these secret threads unless I for once would be on the 'other side' :biggrin1: . I won't check in until this evening, hoping the secret will be revealed by then...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

WHERE is LESLIE, HUH???? 

I haven't seen her post to say it wasn't her...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LESLIE come out come out wherever you are:ear::suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. I think I’ve got this figured out, let see

1 – Me
2 – DH
3 – Riley
4 – Monte
5 – Mouse in my pocket
6 – Little birdie that told DH to buy me a new puppy
7 – My new little girl


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Leeann----:hug: I wish it was you....
You even pulled out your secret mouse...and the birdie! :hug: ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Is it Tritia?


no

although if the new owner is not able to fullfill his or her duties, and therefore must forfit the title of new hav owner. I, as a self nominated runner up... will honor my position, and step in to take care of this cutie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the owner of this little adorable girl will probably announce tonight....

Secrets are hard aren't they? It is also odd to be on the other side too Maryam! I would blurt it out everywhere myself! People would look at me strange I know as I'd be yelling and doing a happy dance down the street with a hav in my arms! Picture that....ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> no
> 
> although if the new owner is not able to fullfill his or her duties, and therefore must forfit the title of new hav owner. I, as a self nominated runner up... will honor my position, and step in to take care of this cutie


I like the way you think........eace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

What happend to the good old days where everyone would post about there new puppy even before it was born?!?!?!!?!? Geeeeezzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well Pooo!

I think I am just puppy crazed right now, my breeder is expecting a new litter any day now and I’m real anxious to see how this new breeding turns out for her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Julie said:


> I think the owner of this little adorable girl will probably announce tonight....
> 
> Secrets are hard aren't they? It is also odd to be on the other side too Maryam! I would blurt it out everywhere myself! People would look at me strange I know as I'd be yelling and doing a happy dance down the street with a hav in my arms! Picture that....ound:


Ok..so I take this to mean that the owner is not quite in full possession of this little darling yet, so therefore can't post till they scoop up the goods.

I'm with Maryam, I will wait..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

We are jumping for joy!!!! 

Yes it's me. It has been a long time coming, but Samson has his Delilah.

I haven't read all the thread yet, just thought I would let you know. Post more pictures later.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Look at her showoff!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

CONGRATS Deb!!!!! Delilah is awesome!

I knew it was you!!!!!!! Do you actually have her in your possesion right now?

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your baby girl Delilah! She is adorable! Okay now--fess up--did you go to Nationals without me? :boink: :biggrin1:
How did someone actually guess Delilah? I almost fell off my chair!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoo Debbie :whoo: Congratulation on your new girl, she is a doll. I can’t wait to hear what Sam thinks of his new sister.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :whoo: She is adorable!! And yes more pictures please! Would love to see both Samson and Delilah together!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb,

What breeder did Delilah come from??

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
she is so cute and I KNEW IT! I get a special prize! I can't wait to hear more and more importantly see more photos!!!! BTW did you take the first photo that was posted???

Amanda (who obviously knows her canadian snow)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Wahoo Debbie :whoo: Congratulation on your new girl, she is a doll. I can't wait to hear what Sam thinks of his new sister.


:ear: waiting to hear and see more photos:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Debbie,
> she is so cute and I KNEW IT! I get a special prize! I can't wait to hear more and more importantly see more photos!!!! BTW did you take the first photo that was posted???
> 
> Amanda (who obviously knows her canadian snow)


Amanda--you are good girl! :clap2: You really are an excellent undercover agent!:spy:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Debbie! She is gorgeous!!!! Love the "Flying Delilah in the snow" photos!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea!! I was right!
Her older brother is Miracle, who won Winners Dog at the Havanese National Specialty in Denver, and her new brother/boyfriend is Sam. Cool! I got an email from Beth (in regard to something else) yesterday and it all clicked when I saw the pictures in this thread. Cool!

Delilah is an adorable name for Samson's gal!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Debbie,
Not only is she beautiful, she can FLY! Now that's talent. 
Congratulations on your new baby girl!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> How did someone actually guess Delilah? I almost fell off my chair!


I was thinking that dog was perfect for Debbie! I know she's been waiting for such a long time for just the right dog to fit with her Samson! So she had to be Delilah! eace:

Congratulations Debbie! You have us all in envy. She's a real beauty!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: so glad I cheated and checked in earlier :cheer2: LOTS OF CONGRATS to your new addition Deb!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE her pics :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congartulations Debbie,

She sure is a little beauty.  Are you going to show her?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Debbie! She is so pretty and looks so spunky too. Loved the name. Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay!!! I went out this AM and returned to find it's Debbie who got the precious Christmas gift. Congratulations, Debbie and Sam! She's certainly a beauty! Can't wait to hear what Sam thinks of her and see many pics of the two of them


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie - she is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie! Delilah is so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: Congratulations, Debbie. She is a beauty. I am so jealous. 
I know I am seriously dating myself, but when I was a kid, Samson and Delilah was one of my favorite movies. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

OK...I cheated too Maryam...

WOW!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats -- she is beautiful!

And, the name has fond memories for me. My first dog ever was named Delilah. She was a reddish brown miniature dachsund, and one of my earliest memories is going to the breeder's house to pick her up (I think I was about three years old).


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Debbie, congratulations, she is adorable; looking forward to details....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2:Congratulations Debbie!!!!!!!!:cheer2:

She is absolutely B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS DEBBIE ON YOUR NEW BABY GIRL. SHE IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie!!! I figured it was you since I knew you were waiting for a special girl to be part of your family. I am very happy for you. I love the name and can't wait to hear/see how Sam and her get along. Who could ask for a better Christmas present? She is very adorable!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie!

Delilah is one adorable puppy.
Hope we get to see more photos of Samson and Delilah soon. 

Love those names.

Did you have to wait very long for this precious one?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Debbie, she is just beautiful!! And you got her running, in the air, just like you catch Sam doing!! How is Sam doing with her??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
I am shipping my husband up there. Maybe yours can train him right since I am not doing a good enough job!

Amanda


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

How beautiful she is! Another Sammy colored dog in the family!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations!! The snow pictures are a riot!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ahhhh, at last the mystery is revealed. Now I can sleep at night! CONGRATULATIONS, Deb. She is just gorgeous. LOVE the snow photos, worthy of a magazine. I am SOOOO jealous, getting MHS and puppy fever all at once. . .


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Debbie she is a real cutie and I love the name!!! Cant wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FINALLY !!!!! Omg, I thought I was going to burst!!!!! LOL 

Christy, you are one smart gal!  

Julie, great job, hon. :biggrin1: We knew if I started this thread, it would be TOO EASY ! lol ound: Heck, it was fun being on the INSIDE of a secret for a change!!!!! 

LOVE the flying Delilah pic! She is such a pretty gal and seems like shes' full of spunk. Perfect for your family! I'll bet Anna and Anthony are totally smitten! Anthony must have been just a babe when you got Sam, right? 

I can't wait to hear about how these two Havs get along. I'm sure Sam will get to the point where he can't wait 'til Delilah's ready for ..... well..... you know! :biggrin1: 

Congrats, Debbie! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hah! I guessed right. Twice! What do I win? Surely I get a puppy just like Delilah, yes???


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Debbie, she really is a beautiful puppy! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Debbie. Deliliah is gorgeous. I can't wait to see pictures of Sam and Dell. 

But I must say this thread has been sheer torture. So now we need more info:

is she home with you now? if so how are is she and Sam getting along. how old is she? and time for more pictures!!! and.... are those your hairy arms? 

time for more pictures- even though Delliliah flying was quite spectacular.

I WANT A NEW PUPPY!!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats!! thank goodness the answer was finally revealed.I just got thru reading from the beginning and I couldn't stop till I found out who she belonged to.
Welcome Delilah!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are truely hard to trick! If I ever come up missing......I want you guys solving my mystery! ound:

Geri ,Amanda ,Trish and Kimberly----you guys all had it or was so close...it was scary...I just knew I had to keep you guessing or get you off track! 

Ryan and Leeann--you guys had it too....:spy: you guys are all super sleuths! :spy:

Thanks for being good sports and letting me bend up the truth a bit.....:grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you very much. We have been looking for the right pup for about 1 1/2 years. She is well worth the wait. She comes from "Rockhurst Havanese" in Quebec. She was 12 weeks old yesterday.

She is four pounds of pure spunk and energy. Sam doesn't know what to think of her. He just sits and watches her play with "his" toys.

The kids just love her. Anthony doesn't understand why he can't pick her up. She's not to heavy, he says. It is amazing how much she has "fit" into our household already.

Here are a few pictures of Delilah's busy first day.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww! Great photos


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohh..those pics just melt my heart! Looks like a day full of fun and family. Then off to sleep with a smile!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

aww she looks likes she's smiling in her sleep. You've been waiting so long! I'm glad you finally have her. She looks perfect!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So Deb,

How long have you had her for now? Is she 'show' quality?
So Sam is confused eh?? haahhahaah

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, I'm late to this, but CONGRATS on the newest addition to your family! And Delilah is just plain beautiful. You certainly have a good eye... first Sam now this little beauty. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So Deb,
> 
> How long have you had her for now? Is she 'show' quality?
> So Sam is confused eh?? haahhahaah
> ...


Hi Ryan, She came home today. She is a "show" hopeful. Her big brother (full sibling from another litter) will at Westminster's in Feb. I'm looking forward to showing her this year.

Sam doesn't know what to think. He has been very quiet tonight. Watching everything she does. Delilah would like to play, but Sam is not sure about that yet.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Debbie, Sam will soon learn that he will never figure out the new woman in the house. ound: Loved the photo's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Debbie,

Your pictures are very heart warming!!! Delilah looks like she has totally morphed into your family (BTW, your children are as adorable as Delilah!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
She is stunning! Did hubby pick her out (just curious how much of a surprise it was?) I think it will be soon that we will see Sam running around with her!

Amanda


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

oooh, congratulations, Debbie! Delilah is beautiful... and so are your children!!! I can see the family resemblance. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She is a beauty and I look forward to future posts and stories. Enjoy her--she looks like FUN!

Julie--great suspence--you had me looking at post pictures trying to match up home decor.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Debbie your new Delliah is such a doll and I love her flying thru the snow!!! Your two legged children are just as darling as Delliah and my a lot of red heads run in the family now! Beautiful ~ absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you all! :whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Marj, I really didn't think it was you, but I was trying to catch you up because I could tell you knew who it was!!! LOL!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Debbie, 

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures! She is such a doll and looks perfect with Samson. Your kids are so cute and it's obvious they love her too. No worries with Sam, it'll be no time at all before he's teaching her all the cool stuff he knows how to do like, go down a slide, jump over a big ball, pose for gorgeous pictures and generally steal everyone's heart! 

Lisa


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Deb, She is stunning and looks so at home already. So comfortable with your darling family. I love the ones of her watching TV w/the kids, and waiting in front of the refrig. Thanks for posting these! She looks very poised, and I would guess from her quick adjustment, temperamentally well-balanced, and I bet she'll do well as a show dog.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures! Cute kids and fubabies! Hope Sam joins the fun soon and gets to know his sister well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos Debbie! Delilah is a real charmer! She just looks spunky and looks like she'll demand attention from a judge,like Piaget does.Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Deb,

She is beautiful, your children are beautiful and the pictures are just super! I'm sure Sam is just evaluating the situation and will warm up quickly! lol, She's a looker and will have him wrapped around her paw before he knows what hit him! ound:

Congratulations! I think she will do wonderful in the ring! 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, she is really pretty and it looks like she is fitting in well. Congrats and we look forward to hearing about all of her wins!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Debbie. The pictures of your family are so beautiful. Sam will come around. Its hard when you are the big guy on the block and suddenly you share the attention. Im sure she will have him wrapped around her paw in no time. Us women have a way of doing that. :wink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures Debbie - the kids look so happy to have her!! I am sure Sam will come around.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the pictures, Debbie. Kids and puppies - you can't go wrong.
Are you going to show her? Is that why you had to wait so long? Tell us all about it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Debbie, the photos are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them.

What I want to know is, how does this equal seven? Julie said puppy makes 7. Two kids and two dogs only equals four last time I checked. Who's missing from the equation?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie,

Gorgeous pictures of a beautiful family (2 and 4 legged). I want more. I can't tell you how much your Delilah looks like the first dog I thought I was getting. It's eerie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Susan,
I can answer that--
Debbie has 3 kids,Sam and 2 kitties! Puppy makes 7! Do you remember seeing the pictures with 2 kitties in a challenge? 

That's how I got 7....:becky:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Julie. That does indeed make 7!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't even know Paige fit the 7 either..till this thread got going!ound:
Actually I fit too now that I think about it! ound:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I love the picture of Samson & Delila watching your son at the refrigerator. How quickly they learn where the good stuff is stored. Ha! Ha! Your children are precious and I love the red hair! Everyone seems to be color coordinated at your house.

Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Debbie..

Are you going to grace us with some more wonderful photos today??? 

How did Delilah do last night??


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Deliah is just too pretty for words. I really like the pictures of her romping in the snow. I didn't realize Havs could fly until today.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Susan,
> I can answer that--
> Debbie has 3 kids,Sam and 2 kitties! Puppy makes 7! Do you remember seeing the pictures with 2 kitties in a challenge?
> 
> That's how I got 7....:becky:


I was wondering how you got "7" you for got my 2 birds. lol lol

Delilah slept all night with only 30 seconds of fussing when I first put her in the crate. Such a good girl.

I had her to the vet today for her second shots. She weighs 4lbs 1oz. She didn't complain too much at all about the shot. Such a trooper.

Off to work on some pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: to more pictures!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Debbie..

I bet you are REALLY here:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumb: to more picture Debbie, you do such a great job! I think I'm already addicted to your new girl, LOL.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I started a new thread for pictures.

Maryam did you notice your post count?????? "997"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Debbie, I love all your redheads! Human and Furry! (not sure your son is a red head- maybe we should call him a brindle) Have fun!!! I have puppyitis big time!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!! Congrats, Debbie! She's *BEAUTIFUL!!!* I haven't checked in the last day or so, so didn't know who the lucky new owner was. Your kids look like they're in heaven, and Delilah will be the best little sister for Sam! She is such a doll, and looks like she has attitude to boot! How wonderful for you all!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

kgiese said:


> I love the picture of Samson & Delila watching your son at the refrigerator. How quickly they learn where the good stuff is stored. Ha! Ha! Your children are precious and I love the red hair! *Everyone seems to be color coordinated at your house*.
> 
> Karen


I noticed that too. The couch is red, your daughters hair is red, your son's shirt is red, your dogs are red. What's with the red thing Debbie.ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Paige said:


> I noticed that too. The couch is red, your daughters hair is red, your son's shirt is red, your dogs are red. What's with the red thing Debbie.ound:


Guilty as charged, but my cats are brown (tabby) and my birds are blue. ound:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

dboudreau said:


> Guilty as charged, but my cats are brown (tabby) and my birds are blue. ound:


No doubt with RED under tones ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's about time I made it back to this thread! I'm soooooo behind and I missed the very first pics you posted, Debbie. They are adorable! You have a beautiful family and I know Delilah will be a huge part of that. I was wondering how Anna was, as I imagined she'd be very excited about having an other girl in the house! :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't believe I missed the reveal! I was out of town....Deb, she is adorable! Soooo happy for you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Debbie,
I haven't been on the forum much, so just saw this thread again. Congrats, she is beautiful as are your children. I agree, RED is a fav in your household. <grin>


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thankyou, Delilah has fit into our household like she was born here.


----------

